# ChuckD and his 18" Evosport Rg8's



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Shep..put together this package....Great work Shep...Made by then SAC/now Champion Motorsports.....these are some of the strongest/lightest wheels available...Shep has more of the Technical Info as to their construction...

Chuck D Wrote:

Specs:

18X9 et 37 17.5lbs 265/35/18 Kuhmo MX 
18X10 et 33 18.5lbs 275/35/18 Kuhmo MX

These wheels will accomodate up to a 275/295 combo depending on your ride heights. This is currently being explored. Wheels are bulit for a 285 in the rear which will bring the tire right out to the fender.

I chose the 265/275 combo for my height and opted for the smaller rear tire for neutral handeling on the track.

The pictures do these, as any wheels, no justice


----------



## Jet (Mar 21, 2003)

*aww shoot*

Chuck Deezy in the heezy. Lookin pretty tasty there chucky. Not as tasty as you know what though


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*Chuck, awesome...*

SWEET wheels, but after everything I've heard about them I'm not surprised.

Gotta tell you though, my theory is that the satin darker wheels go on light cars, and the shinier silver wheels go on dark cars, but since I can't afford them, I can't say sh*t anyway !

LOOKING GOOD :thumbup:


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Thanks guys*

I tell you and I thought it was subtle at first.. but with the ti exhaust.. lightweight wheel/tire/brake combo, and 1/2 tank of 96 this car is just on fire. The wheels made a big difference.

If I can shed a few more pounds with a 25lb battery, ditch some non essentials out of the trunk, and maybe lose a couple pounds myself :yikes: it should run the same on a full tank. If I had to guess and based on my earlier dynos. I would say I am running equivilent to 350 crank HP compared to stock right now.

It took everything I had not to ditch work and just go for a drive today.

Jorg the wheels actually match the rotors very well and the setup looks like a complete stainless package. In those pics the rotors are still gold and not broken in yet. It is edgy but still classy. The pics just dont do it justice.


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

I told you so....didn't I.....:thumbup:


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*jorg*

hopefully this week you will see the HB wheels on my AW - i didn't take any chances anyway - got a set in each color - i am going to run these on the racecar with 265/35 and 285/35 PSC rubber


----------



## HalcYoN (Jul 31, 2002)

Shep,

Did you help them develop a set for the MCoupe as well?


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*MCoupe wheels*

while i was building the rg8's i got a chance to build a set of Rg5-3's that champion had and were willing to modify for me. this is not a particularly light weight wheel but it is beautiful. i built 8/12's and 10's and now run the 245's up front and 275's on the rear. greatly improved in all respects regarding turn-in, braking and high speed stability.

i could easily build up some wheels for the mcoupe - but we need a minimum order of 40 - they would be beautiful on the MC since the rear offset allows for a really deep dish in the rear - not to mention how light they would be


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Yes you where right Steve*

I had to bed the pads in again last night because I didn't quite get them hot enough the first time around.

I had DCS kick in on a 3rd gear upshift. Never, never has this happened and this was with bigger tires in back. Could be a combination of things going on with the weight of the wheels, lower sprung weight in the back, and new tires.

Shep what is this? You are down for another round?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

: popcorn: 

I'm just gonna sit here all day and stare at these pics. :bigpimp:


----------



## HalcYoN (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: MCoupe wheels*



shep01 said:


> *while i was building the rg8's i got a chance to build a set of Rg5-3's that champion had and were willing to modify for me. this is not a particularly light weight wheel but it is beautiful. i built 8/12's and 10's and now run the 245's up front and 275's on the rear. greatly improved in all respects regarding turn-in, braking and high speed stability.
> 
> i could easily build up some wheels for the mcoupe - but we need a minimum order of 40 - they would be beautiful on the MC since the rear offset allows for a really deep dish in the rear - not to mention how light they would be *


It would be nice to have another option for lighweight track wheels besides the SSRs. I imagine the reduction in unsprung/rotational weight especially when using lighter tires (such as the MX) would make for a rather dramatic improvement in turn-in and feel.

I am still not sure of the need to go to 18" on the MCoupe, especially for auto cross or track needs, but if the weight is down and one could keep the final drive to the graound roughly the same, it could make sense.

BTW, I have the MXs as my street tire, factory sizes on Roadstars, and I love 'em.


----------



## jplouis (Nov 4, 2002)

*re: MCoupe wheels*

About how much would the wheels cost? 40 wheels would be quite a bit given the small M Coupe market.


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*wheels and weights*

i agree H - it would be far better to have 17's for an exclusive track wheel; lighter and cheaper rubber available. However, the RG8 is so light and so strong that it could easily serve as a dual purpose wheel for a lot of folks that run DE with steet tires. That's what Chuck is doing . For the street - the 18's look incredible on the MC. I also can't begin to tell you how the car handles with the 245/275's as long as you have adj. rear sways (RD). It is a monster and would rip it up on the A/X track or on the road track. It is almost telepathic in this configuration. It is impt. to also have adj. camber up front to run that set-up. If i was to track the MC seriously that is what i would prefer.

regarding costs - i'd have to discuss that off line.


----------



## calicoupe (Oct 20, 2005)

I am on the same page with Brian. If you make 17in fitment for m coupe I will be ready to purchase asap.

I need a second set because my ssr are pretty banged up.

If Chuck is hearing this, please can we lower the order minimums.

Or can I get just get a set.

thanks


----------

